# TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!



## Tommy45 (18. Aug. 2011)

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit schon einige Beiträge geschrieben und mich mit dem Aufhärten des Wassers beschäftigt. Vor 4 Monaten lag mein KH wert bei 1 bis 2, PH bei 4, NO3 und N02 um unteren gesunden Bereich. 

Maßnahmen waren hinzufügen von Natriumhydrogencarbonat 5kg - Wasserwerte unverändert außer PH bei 9.

Danach nach und nach 40 Kg Kohlensaurer Dolimit Kalk und ein 20 Kg Sack Muschelgritt in den Bachlauf. Ergebniss KH 1, Ph 9 oder höher, Phospate sehr niedrig.

Wasserqualität seit März unverändert schlecht. Fadenalgen nur im Filtergraben. Grünes Wasser mit 20 cm Sicht. 

Pumpe am Ende des Filtergrabens mit einer Pumpleistung von 8 m³ in der Stunde (hälfte Skimmer, hälfte Filtergraben) . Das Wasser im Filtergraben ist durch das Schwerkraftsystem, was das Wasser vom Grund des Teiches in den Graben presst kühler als die Teichoberfläche. Pflanzen im Filtergraben sehr dicht und gut gewachsen. Im Teich viele Unterwasserpflanzen.
Ein __ Goldfisch den es gut zu gehen scheint.

Alle Beiträge die ich gelesen habe, haben mir keinen Erfolg gebracht.

Habe jetzt auch Bilder eingestellt.

Wer kann mir helfen, ich weiß nich mehr weiter ???


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*

Hi Tommy,
sorry, ich kann Dir leider nicht helfen, dazu habe ich viel zu wenig Ahnung davon.
Einige Fragen, die mich allerdings beschäftigen: 
WOHER stammt das Wasser in diesem Teich? Leitungs-, Grund-, Regenwasser...?
Mit was ist der Teich ausgekleidet, Folie? Betonbecken? Oder?


----------



## archie01 (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*

Hallo
Deine Meßwerte stimmen nicht - kein Fisch dieser Welt schafft eine plötzliche Umstellung von PH 4 nach 9......
Vielleicht versuchst du einmal eine Messung durch einen örtlichen Fachhändler oder gar ein Labor. Wenn dein Grundwasser wirklich so wenig Härtebildner besitzt geht kein Weg am Leitungswasser vorbei - auch wenn`s ein paar € kostet.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Tommy45 (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Hi Tommy,
> sorry, ich kann Dir leider nicht helfen, dazu habe ich viel zu wenig Ahnung davon.
> Einige Fragen, die mich allerdings beschäftigen:
> WOHER stammt das Wasser in diesem Teich? Leitungs-, Grund-, Regenwasser...?
> Mit was ist der Teich ausgekleidet, Folie? Betonbecken? Oder?



Es ist ein Folienteich. Wurde mit weichem Leitungswasser (geringer Kalkanteil) gefüllt. Beim reinigen immer Regenwasser(Zisterne) nachgefüllt(4 m³ Jährl.).


----------



## Tommy45 (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Deine Meßwerte stimmen nicht - kein Fisch dieser Welt schafft eine plötzliche Umstellung von PH 4 nach 9......
> Vielleicht versuchst du einmal eine Messung durch einen örtlichen Fachhändler oder gar ein Labor. Wenn dein Grundwasser wirklich so wenig Härtebildner besitzt geht kein Weg am Leitungswasser vorbei - auch wenn`s ein paar € kostet.
> 
> ...



Wir haben sehr Kalkarmes weiches Leitungswasser. Dazu kommt noch das ich Regenwasser nach dem reinigen nachgefüllt habe. Aber die Werte stimmen. Habe sie schon im Baumarkt und Zoohandel messen lassen. Die Wasserquali war die ersten zwei Jahre gut und hat auch oft geschwankt. Jetzt tut sich gar nichts mehr. Nur noch grün trotz wenig Phospat.


----------



## cometa (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*

Hallo Tommy,

wie alt ist dein Teich?
Wie ich auf deinen Bildern erkennen kann, hast du nach NG gebaut.

LG 
Tina


----------



## Tommy45 (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*



cometa schrieb:


> Hallo Tommy,
> 
> wie alt ist dein Teich?
> Wie ich auf deinen Bildern erkennen kann, hast du nach NG gebaut.
> ...



Er ist fünf Jahre alt und wurde nach dem Naturagard Prinzip gebaut. Wir waren gestern sogar baden. War nicht schlecht, aber die Haut richt später (wie das Wasser) nach Algen.


----------



## sbecs (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*

Hallo Tommy45,
es scheint wirklich etwas mit Deinen Messwerten nicht zu stimmen denn das grüne Wasser (Schwebealgen) und die Fadenalgen zeigen ja eindeutig dass Du Nährstoffeintrag im Wasser hast, Nitrit und Nitrat "im unteren guten Bereich" ist also nicht nur wage ausgedrückt sondern wohl eher unrichtig oder bedeutet unterer guter Bereich noch Nitrit in geringen Mengen und Nitrat? Dafür spricht ebenfalls das erwähnte gute anwachsen der Wasserpflanzen. Wie sind die Phosphat-Werte?
Desweiteren sieht Dein Teich sehr groß aus, wieviel Liter sind das? Es scheint dass die gewählte Pumpe von 8000L/brutto (also wahrscheinlich laut Typenschild jedoch erwähnst Du nicht auf welche Höhe gepumpt wird).
Existiert überhaupt ein Filter ausser dem Pflanzenfilter? Wenn nicht und Du bekommst irgendwoher Nährstoffe in den Teich (denke den einen __ Goldfisch wirst Du ja wohl nicht füttern?) werden diese zu langsam abgebaut, bis sich alles eingespielt hat wäre vielleicht ein Filter vor dem Pflanzenbecken sinnvoll welcher erst einmal Ammonium, Nitrit abbaut und dann den Pflanzen das entstandene Nitrat als Dünger zur Verfügung stellt.
Bei Überangebot von unverarbeiteten Nährstoffen haben Algen etc. ein wunderbares Klima.
Das bei weichem Ausgangswasser, Verwendung von Regenwasser das Wasser weich bleibt liegt ja auf der Hand, hat man dann noch Huminstoffe durch abgestorbene Blätte o.ä. wird es sauer und hinzu gefügte Karbonathärte wird direkt wieder neutralisiert.
Das man nach dem Baden nach Algen riecht (fischiger Geruch?) zeugt ebenfalls von zu hohem Nährstoffaufkommen. 
Selbst wenn die genaue Ursache jetzt nicht direkt ermittelt werden kann würde ich einen Filter hinter die Pumpe, vor den Pflanzenfilter einbauen, so groß wie möglich zur Not würden ja auch 1-2 Regentonnen mit Filtermaterial reichen, die Pumpe hast Du ja eh laufen, was hindert Dich also daran einen Filter einzubauen?
Sollte dass dann besser gehen würde ich zumindest bis sich alles eingelaufen hat noch eine groß genug dimensionierte UVC-Lampe einplanen, die verklumpt dann wenigstens die Schwebealgen was für klareres Wasser sorgt. Da Du keine (bis auf den Goldie) Fische im Teich hast könntest Du wohl auch Milchsäurebakterien einsetzen, ich halte zwar nicht viel davon im Koiteich (wie ich an anderer Stelle schrieb) aber den Teich klar bekam ich damit, glasklar.
Mein Tipp wie gesagt der Filter inkl. UVC, als erstes, nebenbei anheben der Karbonathärte mit entsprechenden Pulvern aus dem Handel.
Gruss Steffen


----------



## sbecs (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*

Vor allem kann in Deinem geschilderten Klima (PH 4 Karbonathärte 1-2) kaum ein "natürliches" Teichklima entstehen denn die Ammonium-und Nitrit-abbauenden Bakkis werden dadurch benachteiligt oder gar zerstört denn das ist kein Klima für Bakterien, bei Karbonathärte 1-2 reicht ein leichter Regenguss mit ein paar absterbenden Pflanzenresten den PH-Wert ins bodenlose fallen zu lassen,was erneut den Bakterien nicht gut bekommt.
Deine Wasserwerte entsprechen denen des Amazonas, nur noch ein paar Huminstoffe ins Wasser, wie wäre es mit Diskus-Zucht, ich wäre vor 10 Jahren froh gewesen solch weiches Wasser zu haben, musste das erst durch langwierige Osmose herstellen um Nachzuzüchten? :smoki


----------



## Jan42 (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*

Hi Tommy , 


hast Du schonmal über ein Sonnensegel nachgedacht , welches Du über den Teich spannst ? Das sollte ( zumindest bei Sonnenschein ) die grünen Schwebealgen etwas zügeln , weil ihnen dann das lebensnotwendige Licht entzogen wird . 

lg Jan


----------



## cometa (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*

Hallo Tommy,

wie ich sehe hast du einen breiten Kiesrand um den Teich.
Hast du darunter die Folie?

LG
Tina


----------



## Tommy45 (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*

Das was ihr schreibt ist sicher alles richtig, jedoch ist all das sehr schwer umzusetzen. Einen Schaumstofffilter hab ich schon vor dem Bachlauf. Ein Sonnensegel ist bei der Grösse des Teiches nicht umsetzbar. UVC Gerät bei 70000 l ist zu teuer in der Anschaffung und Unterhaltung. Das die Bakterien es schwer haben bei einem KH Wert von 1 erscheint mir am Sinnvollsten und eher der Schlüssel zum Erfolg zu sein. Allerdings hat mir noch keiner geschrieben wie ich diesen hochbekomme. Bzw. waren meine Eingangs beschriebenen Mittel erfolglos.
Ich dachte immer einer großer Teich ist am beständigsten.


----------



## Tommy45 (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*



cometa schrieb:


> Hallo Tommy,
> 
> wie ich sehe hast du einen breiten Kiesrand um den Teich.
> Hast du darunter die Folie?
> ...



Ja, sie geht über den Kiesrand. Es kommt kaum zu Nahrstoffeintrag. Nur bei längeren Starkregen kann es hinten eventuell von der Wiese etwas reinlaufen. Ist aber dann kein stark verschmutztes Wasser..


----------



## sbecs (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*



Tommy45 schrieb:


> Das was ihr schreibt ist sicher alles richtig, jedoch ist all das sehr schwer umzusetzen. Einen Schaumstofffilter hab ich schon vor dem Bachlauf. Ein Sonnensegel ist bei der Grösse des Teiches nicht umsetzbar. UVC Gerät bei 70000 l ist zu teuer in der Anschaffung und Unterhaltung. Das die Bakterien es schwer haben bei einem KH Wert von 1 erscheint mir am Sinnvollsten und eher der Schlüssel zum Erfolg zu sein. Allerdings hat mir noch keiner geschrieben wie ich diesen hochbekomme. Bzw. waren meine Eingangs beschriebenen Mittel erfolglos.
> Ich dachte immer einer großer Teich ist am beständigsten.



Mhhmm...schwer ist das eigentlich nicht, ne Regentonne mit Lava gefüllt (es gibt natürlich effektivere Medien aber hier nur zwecks Kosten) als Rieselfilter vor den Pflanzenfilter. Es geht ja auch nicht darum dass es ein kompletter Filterkreislauf für 70000l wird, das wäre für einen Teich ohne Besatz (Fische) unsinnig und ja nicht im Sinne des Erfinders jedoch scheint Dein Teichklima aus welchem Grund auch immer nicht im Gleichgewicht zu sein und fehlt vielleicht nur ein "Anschubbsen" also hier eine gewisse Besiedlungsfläche für schadstoffabbauende Bakkterien. Wenn aus dem Filter erst einmal nitrit- und ammoniumarmes Wasser heraus kommt verdünnt sich das Problem zumindest.
Hast Du eigentlich Bodengrund o.ä. im Teich? Frage wegen Besiedlungsflächen für Bakterien.
Lava wäre nicht schlecht, Kies sieht wohl auch.
Wie gesagt, finde die Quelle für den Schadstoffeintrag denn das ist die Ursache. Vielleicht hat der Mensch welcher den Teich baute auch Düngerdepots an die Pflanzen gesetzt, das würde die Wasserbelastung ohne Fische erklären.
Denke das Prinzip hast Du erkannt: nicht abgebaute Schadstoffe (Ammonium,Nitrit,Nitrat)+Sonneneinstrahlung= Nahrungsquelle für Algen=grünes Wasser
Will man da etwas ändern muss man an diesen Punkten ansetzen, alles andere macht keinen Sinn.
Für die Anhebung des KH-Wertes gibt es doch genug Pülverchen, vielleicht war Dein erfolgter Eintrag zu gering?


----------



## Tommy45 (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*

Danke für die Tipps,

ich habe am Grund nichts über der Folie liegen. Habe den Grund im Herbst und Frühjahr abgesaugt und Blätter usw entfernt. Damit ich ihn besser reinigen kann hab ich auf Bodengrund verzichtet. Den müsste ich demnach sicher noch einbringen. 

Was ist der beste Teichgrund?

Vor dem Pflanzenfilter kann ich nichts großes Unterbringen da der Teich und Filtergraben nach einem Schwerkraftsystem arbeitet und über ein Rohr miteinander verbunden ist. Die Pumpe liegt am Ende des Filtergrabens - sobald der Wasserspiegel fällt drückt es vom Grund des Teiches das Wasser in den Filtergraben. Scheint mir ein gutes Prinzip da auch das Wasser im Filtergraben relativ kalt bleibt.


----------



## cometa (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*

Du hast eine PN.


----------



## Tommy45 (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*

Kann ich auch 10 cm Schotter in den Teich als Bodengrund einbringen?

'Was ist für die Aufhärtung des KH Wertes von 1 besser .: Natriumhydrogenkarbonat oder Kohlensaurer Kalk?

Mein KH Wert liegt zur Zeit bei 1 und mein PH Wert bei 10 (kann nur bis 10 messen) oder höher. Mein __ Goldfisch lebt.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*

Hallo Tommy,

Dein Teich ist von der Anlage her ähnlich Meinem und wirklich sehr schick.

Was habe ich anders:
- Permanente Regenwasserzufuhr über den Pflanzenfilterbach (senkt sicher den PH)
- Keine 8m³ Pumpe, nur gelegtliches umwälzen, nach Lust und Laune (Dieses Jahr hatte ich sehr wenig Lust, also finden nur Wasserwechsel bei Regen statt)
Evtl. ist auch Deine Pumpe zu groß für die eine Wurst die der Golfisch in den Teich macht. Das Wasser etwas gemütlicher durch die Pflanzen laufen lassen und die Pflanzen und Bakkies können sich in aller Ruhe mit der Wasseraufbereitung beschäftigen.
- Mehr Pflanzen (Ich denke 1/3 der Wasserfläche bepflanzen, das sieht bei Dir weniger aus und würde gut zu Deinem Teich passen. Das ist die Regel der Schwimmteichler)
- Subtrat im Teich. Wobei ich anfangs nur eine Deckschicht drin hatte und nachdem ich entschieden habe, alle Pflanzen nicht in Pflanzschalen sondern direkt in das Substrat zu pflanzen habe ich nochmal ordentlich nachgelegt, was dem Ganzen sehr gut getan hat (Bakkies). Schotter würde ich nicht nehmen, sondern Kiesgrubenkies.
- Ich habe erheblich mehr Goldfische und Orfen im Teich.
- Das ganze dann in Ruhe lassen und warten, nicht Wochen oder Monate sondern bis nächstes Jahr. Problem dabei ist, dass einem der Teich über die Wartezeit nicht zufriedenstellt. Fängt man an zu Putzen und zu Machen wird es immer schlimmer und man hat nur noch mit putzen zu tun. 
Bei mir wurde auch im Teich geputzt (Weil man den ja schön haben wollte) und der Teich sah danach immer viel schlimmer aus als vorher. Ich habe dann die Putzteufel geschimpft und lange Gesichter bekommen, aber heute gibt es kein Problem mit Algen oder dergleichen und die ungläubigen Putzer mußten mir Recht geben.
Wenn es bei Dir ebenso funktioniert, hast Du nächstes Jahr eine häßliche Schicht abgestorbener Algen im Teich. Diese habe ich auch nicht weggeputzt, sondern Kies draufgeschüttet. Ich denke, das freut die Bakkies und sie tummeln sich zu hauf in der Kiesschicht.  
Im Moment entwickelt mein Teich Aquariumqualität, obwohl ich mir immer gesagt habe ein paar Algen stören mich nicht, der Teich soll ja naturnah sein, aber nix da, der Teich wird Besser als ich das je wollte und jetzt habe ich die große Aufgabe weiterhin nichts zu tun um das zu halten.
- Ich betrachte den Teich nicht chemisch sondern nach meinen natürlichen Vorbildern. Voriges Jahr habe ich den letzten Test gemacht und alles Bestens, seit her interessiert es mich nicht mehr.
- Mein Teich liegt auch auf der Sonnenseite des Lebens, nur ein zu fällender Riesentannenbaum nimmt die Mittagssonne.

Entgegen vieler Meinungen entpupt sich das konsequente Garnichtstun als erfolgreiche Lösung vieler im Forum diskutierter Probleme. (Algen, Fadenalgen, Wasser grün,..) Das es bei mir ein Einzelfall ist glaube ich nicht, zumal der Regen fast überall der gleiche ist und Pflanzen kann man eh nicht genug haben, drumm kommt auch bei mir immer alles rein, was ich kriegen kann, mehr nicht.

Es tut mir fast schon leid, dass ich Dir keine technische Lösung anbieten kann, aber das Problem ist selbstregulierend oder mein Selbstversuch hin zum stromlosen Teich ist völlig verkehrt. Das einzige was man tun muß ist die permanente Jagd nach schönen Pflanzen für den Teich.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Tommy45 (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*

Danke für deine Ausführungen. 

Das mit dem natürlichen Selbstüberlassen würde ich so gern Glauben und Hoffen allerdings weiß ich nicht ob sich mein KH wert wirklich von selbst auf 4 erhöht?

Was meinst du mit permanenter Regenwasserzufuhr vom Pflanzengraben?

Hast du eine Schaumstofffilter?

Danke


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*

Hallo Tommy,

ich habe einen Strumpfhosenfilter, und es wird wirklich nur grobes bis Strumpfhosenmaschengröße aussortiert. Somit werden die Pflanzen im Bachlauf bestens mit Nährstoffen versorgt. Meine Iris, die eígentlich nur maximal 90 cm hoch werden sollen sind 1,50 m hoch. 
Was hälst Du von Muschelschalen (grid) im Filter? Die habe oder hatte ich auch drin. Von Natronsalzen und ähnlichen Geschichten halte ich nicht viel, weil unnatürlich (Chemiebrühe)., keine Ahnung, solche Ideen gefallen mir einfach nicht, auch wenn chemisch in ordnung ist .
Schau Dir mal die Teiche von: Moderlieschenking, Dicat, Pyro, und alle die ich vergessen habe an, die sind vollkommen technik- und problemlos. Bei Deiner Teichgöße und 1 Goldfisch solltest Du dies ebenso erreichen, da die eine Wurst vom Fisch nicht zur Überdüngung führt. Den Filter würde ich drosseln oder eine kleinere pumpe einsetzen, da ich die 8 qm³  nicht für notwendig halte, bzw, die Pflanzen und Bakkies gar keine Zeit bekommen das Wasser aufzubereiten. 

Die Regenwasserzufuhr: Da sind die Meinungen sehr geteilt, aber ich habe extra einen PflanzenBach von der Dachrinne bis zum Teich angelegt. Wenn es den Regnet wechselt der Teich das Wasser, weil er gezielt überläuft und zum Teil versickert. Dadurch denke ich, das sich die Werte stabilisieren (Vermutung). Durch das neutrale Regenwasser und den Ablauf des Altwassers halten sich die Werte sicher recht stabil. Preiswert ist es obendrein und Wasserwechsel brauchst Du nicht mehr machen, das macht der Teich alleine.

Es ist halt immer so eine Sache mit den Tipps, ich kann Dir nur sagen, dass es bei mir so funtioniert und ich recht zufrieden bin mit der Variante. 

Mal zwie Bilder zur Wasserqualität (mal eben fix gemacht), und vesprochen, ich habe nichts dafür getan:
   

Keine Ahnung, es wird einfach immer besser. selbst die Ablagerungen im Kies verschwinden langsam. hier im Forum wird verständlicher Weise von Kies abgeraten. Selbst das Problem mit den Ablagerungen im Kies habe ich nicht. 

Wenn ich hier manchmal im Forum lese habe ich das Gefühl, komplett alles Falsch zu machen (da ich ja gar nichts mache) aber die Methode bewährt sich bei mir bestens.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## cometa (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*

Hallo Thomas,

hast du einen bestimmten Kiesgrubenkies??

LG Tina


----------



## karsten. (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> .......
> Was hälst Du von Muschelschalen (grid) im Filter? Die habe oder hatte ich auch drin. ..................
> Die Regenwasserzufuhr: Da sind die Meinungen sehr geteilt, aber ich habe extra einen PflanzenBach von der Dachrinne bis zum Teich angelegt. Wenn es den Regnet wechselt der Teich das Wasser, weil er gezielt überläuft und zum Teil versickert. Dadurch denke ich, das sich die Werte stabilisieren (Vermutung). Durch das neutrale Regenwasser und den Ablauf des Altwassers halten sich die Werte sicher recht stabil. Preiswert ist es obendrein und Wasserwechsel brauchst Du nicht mehr machen, das macht der Teich alleine.............
> 
> Keine Ahnung, es wird einfach immer besser. selbst die Ablagerungen im Kies verschwinden langsam.............




 eingefahrene kluge Teiche wirken so
das Phänomen mit dem sauberen Kieseln am Grund gegen Ende der Saison 
kann ich bestätigen . (mit Zier-Kiesgrund)
die Regenwasserzufuhr ist auch empfehlenswert   (noch besser wenn man sie steuern kann ) dann kann der erste Schmutz abgeleitet werden und die jährlichen Jahrhundertregen  müssen nicht durch den Teich.


mfG


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*



> und die jährlichen Jahrhundertregen  müssen nicht durch den Teich.



... außer man hat ein Gefälle zum Nachbarn. Nein, steuern ist schon gut, bei mir ist es bis jetzt ungeregelt immer gut gegangen und wer will schon bei Regen raus. Wichtig ist auch die Dachfläche, damit es nicht zu Flut kommt, wenn es nieselt.

@Tina Es ist Kiesgrubenkies, die kleinste Körnung, also nichts besonderes. Also wirklich das Zeug was man nit Zement verrührt und Häuser draus baut.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## cometa (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*

Danke, 

ich bin gerade dabei den Kies wieder raus zu machen.....ist wohl doch nicht so eine gute Idee.

Mein Wasser ist super klar, aber ich habe überall solche Schmieralgen auf den Boden.

Ich brauche noch mehr Pflanzen.....wer hat noch welche übrig??????:beten

LG Tina


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*

Hallo Tina,

bist Du sicher, dass Du Kies im Teich hast und nicht Kiesel?


----------



## cometa (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Tina,
> 
> bist Du sicher, dass Du Kies im Teich hast und nicht Kiesel?



Stimmt....wo du es jetzt sagst.
Ich habe Kieselsteine drin und die habe ich raus gemacht.
Ich habe heute Kies geholt (Ungewaschenen), ist bei mir um die Ecke.
Jetzt sieht mein Teich etwas trüb aus.

LG

Tina


----------



## Tommy45 (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*

Danke erstmal für all eure Beiträge, 

leider muss ich aber feststellen das mir bis jetzt keiner von euch sagen konnte  wie ich weiterverfahren soll mit meinem niedrigen KH Wert von 1. Ich habe wie eingangs beschrieben schon einiges an Chemie eingebracht und keiner kann mir sagen warum sich bei mir nichts am KH Wert geändert hat (außer PH auf 10). Die notwendigen Bakterien die ich brauche haben bei diesen Wert wenig Chancen sich zu entwickeln. Also ist es ja erstmal wichtig diesen Wert in Ordnung zu bringen. 

Danke


----------



## Eugen (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*

Hallo Tommy,
da du soo enttäuscht klingst   mal eine Antwort von mir :

1. könnte es gut sein,dass an deinen Meßwerten was falsch ist.
Einen pH-Wert von 4 kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Ich möchte da jedenfalls nicht drin schwimmen wollen. 

2. wenns denn stimmt, was stört dich eine KH = 1 in einem Schwimmteich ?
So eine niedrige KH ist vll. für Fischteichbesitzer von Interesse.


----------



## cometa (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*

Hallo Tommy,

ich habe vor zwei Wochen meine Wasserwerte mit dem Pond Check von JBL geprüft.
Laut den Bunten Farben auf den Beipackzettel, lag mein PH Wert bei 8 und die KH bei 1.

Ich hoffe das war richtig mit der KH.
Bei dem ersten Tropfen ist es schon gelb geworden.

Ich habe hier im Forum gelesen, dass man auch Kalk rein machen kann.
Das habe ich getan und zwar 3 Esslöffel mit Wasser gemischt und ab in den Teich.

Das ganze habe ich jeden 3 Tag gemacht.

Jetzt habe ich eine KH von 3 und der PH Wert ist immer noch bei 8.

Ich werde aber jetzt erst mal nichts mehr machen, da ja der Herbst vor der Tür steht und es sowieso laufend regnet.

Ich habe jetzt nur noch in die oberste Stufe Kies ( keine Kieselsteine) rein gemacht, wegen den Pflanzen.
Jetzt ist das Wasser trüb, aber es wird jeden Tag klarer.

Meine Pumpe läuft im Intervall von 8.00 Uhr bis 21.00 Uhr immer eine halbe Stunde und ist dann für 1 Stunde aus.
Die Pflanzen im Filterteich gedeihen gut….bis jetzt und meine Goldorfen fühlen sich auch wohl.

LG Tina


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*

Hallo Tommy,

was willst Du denn für Antworten haben? Welche Mittel Du in den Teich kippen kannst? Zum Glück bekommst Du solche Antworten nicht, sondern antworten wie Muschelkalk, Kalklösung, Eierschalen,.... Willst Du die nicht hören, sondern lieber Natronsalz oder ähnliches in den Teich kippen? 
Wenn Du sowieso schon etliche Mittel im Teich hast, weiß ja eh keiner welche Chemiebrühe Du da schon gebraut hast.  (Sieh es mal so.)

Nicht böse gemeint und auch nicht böse sein, ich denke die Tipps die Du bekommen hast sind gut und zum Glück bekommst Du hier nicht die Wunderwaffen der Chemie, zur Lösung Deiner Probleme für Deinen Teich, angeboten.  Das finde ich wirklich gut so und hoffe Du auch.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Tommy45 (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*

Ich dachte ja nur, daß mir einer sagen kann , warum ich mit 20 Kg Muschelgritt, 40 Kg Kalk und 15 kg Natriumhydrogenkarbonat meinen KH Wert nicht mal 1 Grad anheben kann.https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/big/Stirnklopper26.gif


----------



## Tommy45 (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*



Tommy45 schrieb:


> Ich dachte ja nur, daß mir einer sagen kann , warum ich mit 20 Kg Muschelgritt, 40 Kg Kalk und 15 kg Natriumhydrogenkarbonat meinen KH Wert nicht mal 1 Grad anheben kann.



Ist denn hier keiner der mir die Frage beantworten kann?


----------



## cometa (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*

Hallo Tommy,

ich habe mir noch mal deine Bilder angeschaut, hast du nur __ Schilf in deinen Filterteich?
Und in deinem Bachlauf sehe ich nur Folie....oder täuscht das nur?
Ich vermute immer noch ,dass das Problem von der Randgestaltung kommt.
Aber das habe ich dir ja schon per PN mitgeteilt.

Sorry das ich dir nicht weiter helfen kann.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*

Hallo Tommy,

ich bin der Meinung, das Muschelgrid selbst dosierend ist. 
So läßt sich saurer Regen neutralisieren. Da nur die benötigte Menge abgebaut wird ist überdosieren nicht möglich.
(Fachleute, korrigiert bitte meine Meinung, wenn sie falsch ist.) 

Somit ist es fast egal, ob Du 1 Muschel oder 30 kg Muscheln in den Teich gibst, die 1 Muschel zersetzt sich eben nur schneller.


----------



## Tommy45 (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*

Naja, Eine Muschel oder 30 Kg ist ja wohl doch ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Oder glaubst du, das bei einem Ph Wert von 4 ein 70000 l Teich mit ein paar __ Muscheln auf PH 8 kommt.
Eine gewisse Menge ist da unbedingt notwendig und Überdosieren ist eh nicht moglich.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: TEICHBILDER - KH WERT 1 !!!*

Hallo Tommy,

sicher war das weit übertrieben von mir.
Bei mir wird der Teich mit Regenwasser über einen Pflanzenfilterbachlauf gespeißt. Ich habe den Kies mit Muschelgrid versetzt (Menge? ein paar Hände voll). Das habe ich eigentlich nur für den sauren Regen getan, welcher dadurch neutralisiert wird. Nun kann ich nur sagen es funtzt. 

Lies mal den hier von Claudia und Ludwig: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33477. Diese Problemlösung fimnde ich sehr genial und ein bissel Torf zum gegensteuern, da freut sich jede Pflanze drüber.

Grüße

Thomas


----------

